# do you  get buds off hermies?



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

do you get any bud of hermies are do they mostly turn to seeds


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 4, 2006)

You get buds that are completely full of seeds usually. I kill anything with male traits, so I've never grown a hermie indoors. But I used to get one on occasion outside.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2006)

_you can smoke hermie bud but it will be full of seeds.  _


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2006)

That is kinda' dependant on the "degree" of hermophradism. Some hermies eill produce many many staminate and will spew pollen everywhere. Others may only produce a very few rouge male genetalia, resulting in fewer seeds.

*NEITHER are exceptable* "IMHO"..but if it's the only plant you have, and you must grow it to maturity. "Please"..DO NOT use or pass those seeds on. Hermies are _evil_.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

i have one female forsure im not sure weather the other is a hermie it has white hair in two pods,im not sure if white hairs are going to come out the pods.im in 10 days of flower.i just odered some seeds 3 strains white skunk ,white widow , and x-line a couple diffrent veriety's in one,which include haze


----------

